# Voltage requirements for the Bachmann 3 Truck 55t Shay



## Todd (Mar 23, 2008)

Hello everyone, 

I'm hoping someone can help me with what's probably a very basic question for the seasoned battery guys out here. I'm wanting to convert a Bachmann 55t 3 truck shay to battery power Will a14.4 Li-Ion 4400Mah battery be enough voltage to run the 3 trucks well? I'm guess is it will but thought I'd do well to ask here before investing the funds. I'm planning on it running on a Logging/Mining line with 4-5% grades probably won't pull more than 5 or 6 cars. The main line will have more reasonable grades 2%. In case it makes a difference I'm leaning toward using QSI/G-Wire/NCE for control. 


Thanks,
Todd


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't comment on the chemistry you are choosing, but, 14.4 volts is perfectly adequate. Unless of course, you want to play slot trains.


----------



## Todd (Mar 23, 2008)

Tony,

Thanks for the quick response. 

No slot cars with the Shay. I'm looking to keep the battery on-board the shay and just pulling logging cars with it. That's the main reason for picking Li-ion. Size trumps price on this one.


Todd


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I have converted several of those Shays and used 14.4V 4500MAH NiMh batteries and it works fine.


----------



## Todd (Mar 23, 2008)

Bill, 

Thanks I'll feel good ordering a 14.4v battery now that I'm sure it'll work. Did you put the NiMh battery in the Shay or in a trailing car?


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I put the batteries in the trailing car and all of the electronics in the oil tank.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

The batteries easily fit in the 3rd truck fuel tank.
The electronics in the small tank behind the cab. 
Here is how I did it. Battery R/C a 3 truck Shay.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Tony, looking at ur install i see (unless i'm looking wrong) that u mount ur batteries in the top o the tender. Do u ever have problems with them coming loose and falling? I would assume u don't because u do enough installs, but i was jus wonderin. sry didn't mean to highjack the thread, if u wanna wsp it's fine.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, I just reread that post and realized my "text chat" style of typing was coming out... I apologize.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I use Silicone roof and gutter sealant and as far as I know never had batteries fall out. You must let the silicone set up for at least 24 hours. 

I have never used SMS abbreviated text. It reads like gibberish to me. Predictive text is even worse. I send occasional EMS messages but I use full English and take my time. I now have a cell phone with a QWERTY key board so they are a lot easier to compose.


----------



## Todd (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice write up Tony. I've been looking for just that sort of walk through! Excellent idea about using the silicone on plug with the cheesy little stock wires. When I saw them I figured I'd be replacing them soon as, I’ve never been accused of being either patient or gentle with such things. 

Thanks, 
Todd


----------

